# Crossover, tweeter pad ?



## zonda (May 18, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro así que espero ser claro en mis dudas... les comento compré hace poco un cabezal para bajo de 100 Watt y estoy queriendo armar el bafle correspondiente, me recomendaron un 12` , mi pregunta es en que medida afecta incorporándole un crossover y tweeter a esa caja y me hablaron de un ¿pad? que tambien se le puede llegar a poner pero no tengo idea de que es, les comento, quiero realizar las conexiones de un bafle, tengo el parlante, el crossover y los tweeter pero necesito un poco de orientación con el tema que se me sumó el crossover que no lo tenía en cuenta antes....si alguien me puede ayudar un poco o dar un orientación...desde ya gracias


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

segun tengo entendido el pad es un par de resistencias que se conectan al tweeter para atenuarlo. 

pero no entiendo para que poner un tweeter a un equipo de bajo, vos lo pensas usar para escuchar musica?

de todas maneras no tendria que haber problemas con el tweeter y su filtro.


----------



## puts (Mar 12, 2008)

el corssover tiene dos entradas (+) y (-)
estas entradas van directamente conectadas al amplificador

además tiene 3 salidas: 
Grave   (bass)
Agudo  (tweeter)
y base  (GND)

el grave lo conectas al positivo de tu parlante, el agudo al positivo de tu tweeter y la base al negativo de ambos
y listo.!


----------



## gls2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

El pad es exactamente como dice ivanutn, dos resistencias ... una en paralelo con el tweeter, la otra en serie.

      +  -------- R ----|----  + 
                              |
AMPLIFICADOR          R               PARLANTE
                              |
      -  -------------- | ---   -   


http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/LPad/Help.aspx


----------

